# what should i do here



## speedstreetz (Oct 21, 2009)

ok so herse the deal... i had a ***** cichlid i put in my community aquarium wile i cycled my 125g tank. i put him in there where he was for about a week util i got my oscar and green terror that i wanted in. as soon as i put the terror in the jewel started fin nipping and they fought and fought so i put the jewel in a new for a wile then added gim back in to see what would happen. immediatly they locked jaws and the terror through him into a rock. then they seemd to get along fine so i thought ok its straight now... BOY WAS I WRONG! about 48 hours went by everything was good. i went to lowes got home and the terror looked like a porkey pine his fines were all beat up and they were fighting again so i pulled the ***** back into the net where he will stay until i figure out what i should do. anyone have any sugestions because everything i read says that the terror should be beatin the jewel up but its defently the other way around.

thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Solitary confinement. Keep the jewel in a 10 gallon alone. And don't mix American fish with Africans again.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Keep africans with africans and americans with americans. How would you feel if i through you in a room with a wild african tribal hunter??


----------



## speedstreetz (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=gree...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


if you google green terror and jewel mix then it shows plenty of cases where they mix well but i just dont know how they were introduces etc.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish have individual personalities. Africans and americans don't "speak" the same fin language. Americans can tell other americans "hey, leave me alone" or "ok you win, this is your 2/3 of the tank and I'll stay in the corner". But with fish from the other continent, they are always looking over their shoulder. "this fish doesn't understand, there is no telling what its up to" and thats stressful so "I'll just kill it and then I can relax" . 

People have successfully mixed all kinds of things. Starting younger helps and bigger tanks help. But there is no guarantee and things can go violent at any time.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

this could happen even without the geography thing. When you decide to keep the "thugs" of the fish world this is what happens!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

about the only fish that the jewel wouldn't beat up would be a great white..and i'm not even sure about that..i had a pair of jewels beat a 12" red devil to death overnight..


----------



## speedstreetz (Oct 21, 2009)

damm thats pretty intense. maybe ill just return him... but the wife is in love. i have a 10g i can put him in but damm ive got 5 tanks right now. 3 fully operational and im moving in 2 months and gotta figure out how im going to do this w/o killing anyone... grrrr!!!!!!


----------

